

Ask HN: What is your most successful life-cycle email? - mavsman

We&#x27;ve got a couple life-cycle emails&#x2F;in-app messages for our users that are really well received and some that aren&#x27;t as much. I know there are sites that share really good emails that look nice but I&#x27;m interested to know what is your most successful email&#x2F;message you send out to your users and what makes it so good. How are you adding value to their experience?
======
0898
Here's one I wrote that's been quite successful. Feel free to steal - it's
quite flexible, but mostly suitable for an impending deadline. (The story is
true.)

\---- Subject: DECIDE

My friend Bob Etherington flies planes.

He told me what happens when you’re coming in to land:

First, you hear your co-pilot counting down the approach:

* “8 miles, 10,000 feet.” * “6 miles, 6,000 feet.” * “4 miles, 2,000 feet.”

Finally, he says:

”2 miles to run, 1,000 feet - DECIDE.”

At this point, the only responses the pilot can give are “LAND” or “GO AROUND”
(not “Oo-er, I’m not sure - what do you think?”)

You have to DECIDE.

Today is your day to decide for Accelerate - the 4 day intensive development
program that we’re delivering with the blah blah blah

We have one place left blah blah blah

See if it’s for you and DECIDE.

